# fresh vs. salt



## RafeDiesel (May 15, 2007)

I am new to owning fish. I have a fifty five gallon tank with two jaguar fish and a ninety gallon with seven other very large fresh water fish. I am considering turning the ninety gallon tank into a salt water tank. I want to know just how much more difficult it is to keep a salt water tank than it is to keep two large fresh water tanks. If i do decide to turn my ninety gallon tank into a salt water tank, i will be selling the fifty five gallon tank and all the fresh water fish i own. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

the difficuly or ease of a saltwater tank all depends on what you want to keep. i dont think its that hard to keep saltwater. just expensive to start.


----------



## Captain Crab (May 13, 2007)

salt water tanks cost a little more to maintain.You'll have to let the tank set-up .which usually takes longer than expected.You'll have to buy small starter fish like damselfish or fiji blue devils.adding live rock usually helps get the tank going and live rock also contain 1,000 of living organisms.As your tank grows older these organisms will grow,so you might find a shrimp or a snail that you didnt even know you had.which is fun.I don't think its much more difficult it does require more attention.


----------

